
‘Cortana, Open Alexa,’ Amazon Says. And Microsoft Agrees - Bud
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/30/technology/amazon-alexa-microsoft-cortana.html?_r=0
======
Bud
My suggested new name: Cortexa!

